# Quinn Direct Motor Insurance



## anotherfool (24 Sep 2008)

I recently transferred my motor car insurance to Quinn Direct.  I fully explained that I already had insurance in my name with another insurance provider.  They gave me a discount for having 5 years named driver experience on another vehicle.  I paid the premium & provided documentary evidence of the named driving experience.

Three weeks later (yesterday), I received a letter from Quinn requesting a substantial increase in the premium (over 30% above original premium paid) on the basis that I was not entitled to the 5 years named driver discount because I previously had insurance in my name with a different company.

I'm still reeling a bit from the shock, however I would like to know if anyone else has had this sort of experience and if I have any recourse?

Thanks


----------



## Ravima (25 Sep 2008)

did you get a Proof of No Claims Bonus from your previous insurers and forward it to QD, or is it a case where you now have a two cars, one with your previous insurer and one with QD?


----------



## anotherfool (25 Sep 2008)

Both applies.  I had the vehicle previously insured for one year, without claims, & informed Quinn of the fact on day one.  I also informed them that I have another vehicle insured in my name with a different insurance company.  They requested if I had named driver experience on yet another policy?  I informed them that I did & provided the documented proof.  The issue here is that Quinn made me an offer, which I accepted & now they have reneged, without a change in circumstances or the information provided to them.


----------



## JdmSpec (25 Sep 2008)

Afaik NCB in your own name outweights so to speak Named driver expierence,which is why there going by the NCB you have earned instead of the named.

Your better off taking the hit and building your NCB tbh


----------



## Ravima (25 Sep 2008)

If not happy, complain to Regulator, but on the info you have posted, I think that QD ar ecorrect in this instance.


----------

